# ‘Không đỡ nổi’... thời trang không nội y của ‘sao’



## Hotgirl (9 Tháng tám 2012)

*

Đối  với thế giới thời trang mà nói, đây không phải lần đầu tiên, những bộ  cánh phản cảm như thế này gây ồn ào trên truyền thông. Thế nhưng nó vẫn  là trào lưu?!*








Lauren Pope,  người đẹp có chút ít tên tuổi từ những bộ phim truyền hình thực tế ở  Anh đã khiến công chúng bỏng mắt bởi bộ váy siêu sexy, kiệm vải và gây  tò mò của mình tại bữa tiệc mừng sau lễ ra mắt bộ phim Twilight tối  16/11 tại Stratford, Anh.










Cô diện bộ đầm đỏ chói lóa với chất liệu sheer  mỏng khá quyến rũ, sẽ càng nổi bật hơn khi cô xoay thân tạo dáng bởi  đường hở chạy dọc 2 phần thân của người đẹp. Với đường hở dường như hoàn  toàn ấy, tất nhiên người đẹp cũng chẳng cần sự hỗ trợ của… quần chip.










Oh In Hye tốn không ít giấy mực của báo giới với bộ cánh quá đỗi "hở" không... nội y này.










Christina Agulera trong bộ cánh hở hang khoe thân không ...quần chíp.










Và Brittany Daniel với chiếc váy khá đúng mốt này cũng không chịu thua kém...










"Nàng tiên cá nước Anh" Kelly Brook cũng từng bị chỉ trích nặng nề vì chiếc váy hở hang quá đỗi này.










Tony Braxton cũng không ngần ngại diện váy không... nội y.










Hoa hậu Hoàn vũ Albani để lộ hoàn toàn phần nhạy cảm trước ống kính










Người đẹp Quách An An gây tranh cãi với bộ ảnh mà vòng 1 của cô được... tự do










Kendra Wilkinson quên mặc nội y khi đang dạo chơi tại Santa Monica.










Mai Khôi xuất hiện tại một sự kiện với cách mix đồ kì dị và nàng hồn nhiên cũng không mặc... áo lót ngực.










Cũng trong một chương trình thời trang, hoa hậu đền Hùng - Giáng My cũng khiến khán giả đau mắt với kiểu "thả rông" vòng 1, không thèm dùng miếng dán ngực để lộ vết hằn ở ngực.



Theo _GDVN_​


----------

